# 64 GTO 4 speed conversion questions



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

This winter I'm planning on converting my 64 from auto to 4 speed. I've picked up a M-21 and a 64 bellhousing, am looking for the 4 speed pedal, z-bar, frame bracket, etc, etc. I've got a few questions hopefully you guys can answer......


I found a full 4 speed pedal set up for sale locally but it is from a '67. Will this set up work in my 64? 

The bellhousing I bought is part #9773320. Thinking about it after purchasing, the engine in the car is a 66 YJ code 421. Will this bellhousing work? D'oh if not 

Can I expect the crank in the 421 to have been drilled for a pilot bearing. By '66 would all cranks have been drilled?

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

All of this will fit your '64 except possibly the pedals. The '64/'65 pedals are the same, but I believe '66/'67 are different. The crank is drilled for a pilot bearing and the bellhousing will fit fine, along with the z bar and other clutch parts. .


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

true 64 tempest bell housing in my area are hard to find, so everyone uses the 65 and later. suggest you hold onto 64 one and use the less expensive 65 and later one. Check bellhousing diameter, as the early ones were designed for the smaller diameter flywheel \ clutch.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

pontiac said:


> true 64 tempest bell housing in my area are hard to find, so everyone uses the 65 and later. suggest you hold onto 64 one and use the less expensive 65 and later one.


Thanks to all for the information. 

What would I expect to pay for a 65 and later bellhousing? I've already got this one and it's paid for. I think I paid $150 for it. I'll likely just use it.

Will I need a different driveshaft? Just trying to put together a shopping list.

Is there a big difference between the heavy duty pressure plate and the cheaper one? I'm thinking I'll buy the heavy duty one. Any recommendations on a clutch?

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm running a Centerforce Duel Friction clutch and I love it. It's rated for up to 800 hp.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am in the process of doing the same conversion on my '66. I purchased a later bell on EBay several months ago for $65. Driveshaft depends on the current auto you have. If it is the orginal or a 350 replacement you can use what you have. If it was replaced sometime with a 400 you will need to change it. As for the pedals I know the '67s are different (the shape) from '66 due to the change to the collapsing steering shaft in '67. I also know the support for the pedals is different between the '66 and earlier years but you may be able to mount them in the orginal because again the '66 auto and manual support is one and the same. Others on here will be able to be a little more specific in this area. Good luck.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Joe C2 C5 said:


> Driveshaft depends on the current auto you have. If it is the orginal or a 350 replacement you can use what you have. If it was replaced sometime with a 400 you will need to change it.


It's currently got the original ST-300 in it. I guess the drivr shaft should be OK. Great!

Allan


----------

